# Best Switch Panel or Switches for my skiff



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've always had good experience with the DC Distributing gang switches. The panel is made from aluminum, and I've never had any problem with the switches/breakers. Always good to spray the back of the switches with corrosion x every so often.
You can find the DC distributing switches on Amazon or EBay or just google it.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Blue Sea stuff is made well and holds up well to exposure to weather and elements.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Try getting some electrical grease and coating all of the exposed wiring, breaker and switches after you clean them or replace them. Its what we did on H60 helicopters and it did a good job of protecting it from all the salt spray.


----------

